# the 2 siblings



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are 3 pics of the siblings


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, they are so tiny


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no and the one that is the oldest 3/4 times bigger then they are and when i feed him boy does he open his mouth wide


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i got a digital scale and the siblings are the weight of 6 day old chicks even though they are actually 9 and 10 days oldthey are taking the food good since i started hand feeding they went from 1/4 ounce to 1/2 an ounce


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok a old friend of mine came bye wanting to bye a cockatiel he saw miracle and how friendly he is and said thats the one i want i said sorry pat but miracle will not be for sale he was very insistant on it i said there is nothing you can do or say that will change my mind he went as far as offering $200:00 then i told him the story behind miracle i showed the pictures he said $300:00 i said nope not a chance i showed him miracles sibling well that did it there he said how much i said depends on the mutation it turns out to be he said no matter what it turns out to be i want it i,ll pay what ever it costs i said it don,t mean this chick is out of the woods yet it has some catching up to do with growth wise i did promise him it will be his if the chick survives


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow...I'll have to remember that story when I have to sell some babies, heh heh heh. I would never do that but... $300...Wow!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well this baby went through alot and is a miracle to be alive so the name suited


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. Well done Allen!


----------

